# Germany so far



## bulawayolass

Arrived Germany on tuesday and so far we love it.
l HATE the mossies and have declared war on them. Skin so soft no use. They ignoring Andy...not fair
Driving motorway mostly so far to get confidence up but getting better in villages etc. Steering wheel has grip marks in!!
Stayed at a yatch club a winery a small town. Will put up all places when back
Heading towards lake Konstanz.
Very hot about 30c and humid.


----------



## drcotts

We also love the fatherland so know what you mean.
We were there in June and it was very hot then but no mossies then.
Have a good time and stay safe.
Just chill out and dont get so worried.

Phill


----------



## camallison

Glad you're liking it - I thought you would, but I lived there for many years and so I could be considered baissed!

Colin


----------



## EJB

It's our second home....passed through last month....Wonderful  
However, living there for many years, we never came across the mozzies!!!!
Plenty of human eating flies around the northern lakes though 8O :wink:


----------



## janet1

Here at the moment on our first visit. Been on a short Rhine cruise today from Bacaract to rudesheim and return.fabulous. Going to head for The Black Forest tomorrow for the first time also. Weather was over 110 f yesterday.


----------



## gaspode

We're sitting out sipping the odd beer alongside the Mosel ATM, weather still stinking hot and very few mozzies around. Surprising thing is that the walnuts are a long way from being ripe, must be something to do with the weather, usually ripe and edible by this time of year.


----------



## bulawayolass

Up in Rottweil now (yup them dogs came from here)
Nice stellplatz at the sports place been swimming in a huge outdoor pool all landscaped and heaven to cool down.
May do an extra day or push onto Constanz tomorrow not sure...the pool is a big pull.
So far no mossies up here but of the bites l have 3 are not good busy antihistamining and keeping a close eye.
I can believe 43c we didnt have a thermometer only general area temp on phone app.
I dont remember being so relaxed for years it is a wonderfull feeling.
By the way stopped at a motorway services and had a meal...the salad bar l could have eaten the whole lot dont know if all are so good but worth looking out for.


----------



## cabby

Please keep us posted. finding your comments very interesting, glad you are enjoying life and relaxing.

cabby


----------



## Boff

Hi,

regarding the mossies: Go to the nearest pharmacy (called _Apotheke_ in German) and get some 'Autan'. For most people Autan Family Care range should be sufficient. Only those who are especially popular among mossies might want to try the Protection Plus variety.

Works a treat against German mossies.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Gerhart l got anti itch is no use will try Autan only just got online again so not replied before. So much for no mossies war was declared days ago l am still not winning but l think it is a tie.

Fallen in love so far with Germany but constanz to commercial so moved after one night.

We keep looking for people in the villages and towns though...there isnt any, the odd car or bike it is like ghost places )

Have been surprised l did afrikaans at school hated it but enough stuck l think that that and dictionaries are helping me get by....problems happen when l get what l want folks rhink ahhh she apeaks german and launch into long sentances...Whoaaa hold them horses thar lad/lass keep it simples

Lovely stellplatz for the next 2 days http://www.wohnmobilplatz-degernau.de/
decided to plug in for the first time as overcast and rain so solar wont charge as fast


----------



## nicholsong

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> regarding the mossies: Go to the nearest pharmacy (called _Apotheke_ in German) and get some 'Autan'. For most people Autan Family Care range should be sufficient. Only those who are especially popular among mossies might want to try the Protection Plus variety.
> 
> Works a treat against German mossies.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Gerhard

German 'Mosquitos'? Those Fokkers in the German Air Force have changed  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## bulawayolass

spending the night in Todtmoos then down early for Basil border. Big stellplatz only 2 of us here 5e for park ve and water.

l got one of the tourist cards but we havent used it, huge lunch burped us out came back to rest it off and Andy fell asleep for nearly 2 hours, but looks very worth it. 

Take your stellplatz ticket to the tourist info office (under the road over the first bridge up the hill above the playground) and get a free card lots of free entries and travel on it.
Also the info booklet in the info entrance hall is German and English so very useful. 

Last 2 nights we spent at Wutoschingen-Degernau. A pvt stellplatz amid an appel orchard. 2nights, electric, internet ve was 15e which l thought pretty good. 
The owner even gave us our own mini step false grass on a small pallet and if was not straight he put little blocks under to straighten.
Parking was grass with runners of gravel for the wheels

Extra was:
Shower 1e 
100ltr/1e 
washing machine 3e drier 3e 
internet 1e/day 
electric 3e or 0.50e/kwh ours was 1e 
also had bottles of gas if needed. Dogs welcome supermarkets 500yds down the hill.
N47°39'58" E8°22'47"

Once back will spend time loading all places up just had those handy now.

Gerhard l just paid 7.99e for aktun extra+ it had better work! 

*Caro*


----------



## bulawayolass

Trittenham on Mosel..Suitable for upto 10mts thank goodness CB is only 7.5 cause the thight/twisty/overhung road with bonus roundabout and parked cars is not something l want to tackle in a 10mtr 

Coffee hurry up Andy 8O


----------



## bulawayolass

Trittenham on Mosel..Suitable for upto 10mts thank goodness CB is only 7.5 cause the thight/twisty/overhung road with bonus roundabout and parked cars is not something l want to tackle in a 10mtr 

Coffee hurry up Andy 8O


----------

